# Revell Announcements Dinosaurs/AeroSpace



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

1/13 SnapTite Triceatop 4/30
1/13 SnapTite Ankylosarus 12/31
1/13 SnapTite Dimetrodon 12/31
1/13 SnapTite Allosaurus-Fang 12/31
1/13 SnapTite Giant Wooly Mamath 4/30
1/13 SnapTite Spiked Dinosaur 4/30
1/13 SnapTite Pternaodon-Klaw 12/31

Some Space items:
1/48 "First Lunar Landing" RI 4/30
1/32 Apollo Center Module RI 6/30

Chris


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

WHAT???? No T-Rex????  
That just ain't right!!!!!
Looks like I will be scarfin' up a bunch-O-kits!  
Any release Date?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Any release Date?


Yes, the numbers just behind the item. Those are tentative release dates.
 
Chris


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Cool!!! Looks like I'll be buying every one of those kits. I wonder about the bases?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

that would be cool if they came with the bases . i'll be grabbing up most of 'em .
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

1/13 ? Kinda big ain't it ? Where would I find the room ? NOT to mention the smoking credit card ! As for bases, stained wood museum style is nice.! ?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Bases, as in interlocking bases that the originals came with. These, if re-issued, would help out a lot of collectors!!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

F91 said:


> Bases, as in interlocking bases that the originals came with. These, if re-issued, would help out a lot of collectors!!


If they're repopping the kits, wouldn't it be reasonable to think ( or hope ?) that they'd put the bases in too ???


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

yeah , for sure . when Monogram re released them i think only the Pteradon came with a base . i know the spiked dino and T-Rex didn't . 
hb


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

The Re-issues were hit or miss with the bases. The Dimetrodon had 1/2 of the base, as did the Armored Dino. The Wooly,Allosaurus and T-rex had no bases. I think the Spiked, Trike and Pteranodon had bases. Or something like that!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hmm, sounds like it depends on whether the staff had a bad weekend or not ??


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Wow ...very cool news! Look forward to seeing these babies on the shelves. 1/13 is a nice size too. A nice medium sized kit. It looks like I will have to clear some room for 7 more boxes in my heap!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

It was a cost issue. The Mammoth had a huge base and some of the others were pretty large.



the Dabbler said:


> Hmm, sounds like it depends on whether the staff had a bad weekend or not ??


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

They just rereleased the Jupiter C under the "50years of Revell" promotion...I 'm
hoping theyd reissue the XLS Manned spaceship..now _THAT_ would be great
news to me!!:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Both Monogram and revell reissues of the Three-horned dino and the spike dino plus the flying reptile came with there bases.The sailback and the armored dino only came with half bases.But the german issue of the armored dino came with the green parts that belong to the sailbacks base.Also the earlier issue of the sailback that mongram reissued had both base halfs but no green parts like the dragon fly and the plants.


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

any links to pic's or some verification?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

the Dabbler said:


> If they're repopping the kits, wouldn't it be reasonable to think ( or hope ?) that they'd put the bases in too ???


Aaaaahh...kit bases, like instructions, are for "Level 1" modelers. Us he-men with hair on our chests (even if not points north) scratchbuild our bases. We scrabble 'em from the living styrene the way our forefathers did!



Zathros said:


> ...I 'm hoping theyd reissue the XLS Manned
> spaceship...


 Or how about the whole "Space Fantastics" issue? Groovy!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

wolfman66 said:


> Both Monogram and revell reissues of the Three-horned dino and the spike dino plus the flying reptile came with there bases.The sailback and the armored dino only came with half bases.But the german issue of the armored dino came with the green parts that belong to the sailbacks base.Also the earlier issue of the sailback that mongram reissued had both base halfs but no green parts like the dragon fly and the plants.


Close but not quite.
Allo - never came with base
Armored - only ever came with the one base half
flying reptile - always came with base
Sailback - some early reissues only came with one base half, other came with both. Including revell-germany reissue http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/kits/sailrgparts1.JPG
None had the sprue of reeds and dragonfly (though they did come in the revell-germany reissue of the armored dinosaur)
Spiked dino - always came with bases
Threee horned - always came with bases
Rex - never had a base to start with
Mammoth - never came with bases or tree.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

john guard said:


> any links to pic's or some verification?


Picture courtesy of Gerry Paquette:









Best picture I found. Just the poster display. I did catch the legs of one of the dino's on display from Gerry's pictures, but this was the better shot.
Chris


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

And what's this with them calling it the Allosaurus-fang? Have they modified the kit to give the Allosaurus new fangs, or are they just trying to give the Allosaurus a more frightening name? 
If they want to make it a more cool kit, how about making it the 'Allosaurus-two-part-base'? We shall see....


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> Aaaaahh...kit bases, like instructions, are for "Level 1" modelers. Us he-men with hair on our chests (even if not points north) scratchbuild our bases. We scrabble 'em from the living styrene the way our forefathers did!
> 
> YOU may have had fore fathers but I'm sure I only had one. And I think he bought his styrene already killed, skinned, & tanned !
> I generally works with what I gots, mostly 3/4" pine. and/or Durham's water putty.


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

DEALS WHEELS???
HOLY COW!!
i liked those snap togethers!!!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

deals wheels are not snaps, they need glue

Buzz


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

DEALS WHEELS???
HOLY COW!!
i liked those glue togethers!!!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

:lol: :roll:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

john guard said:


> DEALS WHEELS???
> HOLY COW!!
> i liked those glue togethers!!!


Yeah, me too, but it looks like they're only re-issuing the Zzzzzzzz-28.  I wish they'd re-issue _all_ of 'em.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Heres the Dino flyer guys!









Chris


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I think that the bases,although not essential,really do add life to the kits.Let's hope that the Woolly Mammoth does come with the base this time.I personally think that they should be released in the original Aurora box art style.This should increase sales.I wonder why they did not do so before.Too bad about the La Brea Tar Pit is not being released.It would be a real pleaser for the modelers.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Any idea where I could get one of those flyers?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

TAY666, the flyers are intended for retailers and wholesalers as informational. 
If you have a decent Hobby Shop you could stop at, maybe ask them if you could have it?
I work for a Hobby Shop, that's how I got this one.
Chris


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

xsavoie said:


> I think that the bases,although not essential,really do add life to the kits.Let's hope that the Woolly Mammoth does come with the base this time.I personally think that they should be released in the original Aurora box art style.This should increase sales.I wonder why they did not do so before.Too bad about the La Brea Tar Pit is not being released.It would be a real pleaser for the modelers.


 The mammoth base may have been a separate mold that has since been lost, damaged or recycled.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Thanks for the info.
Too bad there are no hobby shops in the area.

Will have to do some looking around.
I'm sure a few will end up on ebay eventually.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

The only Aurora Prehistoric Scenes kits I had were the Ankylosaurus and the Styracosaurus. I know the Polar Lights Tyrannosaurus Rex was a different sculpt from the original Aurora kit, but were their Pteranodon and Triceratops kits new sculpts as well, or were they reissued Aurora kits?


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Zombie_61 said:


> The only Aurora Prehistoric Scenes kits I had were the Ankylosaurus and the Styracosaurus. I know the Polar Lights Tyrannosaurus Rex was a different sculpt from the original Aurora kit, but were their Pteranodon and Triceratops kits new sculpts as well, or were they reissued Aurora kits?


 They were all new sculpts.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I thought so, but I wasn't 100% sure. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------

